# Das A von der Apotheke



## Gandalf_light (27. November 2003)

Hi, habe eine Frage ich habe das Innenleben vom A der Apotheke zu machen also diese Schlage usw kann mir da einer vielleicht hilfestellung geben ?
Werde das A mal mit senden als Vektordatei.

Gruß Gandalf


----------



## Beppone (28. November 2003)

Hilfestellung in wiefern?

willst Du wissen, wie man vektorisiert, oder wie das Teil korrekt aussieht?

Als alter Grafiker habe ich so ein Apotheken-A übrigens auch als Freehand - Datei...

Würde Dir das etwas nützen?

Bep


----------



## Gandalf_light (3. Dezember 2003)

*A Apotheke*

Hi , also bisher konnte mir leider noch keiner helfen aber ich kann nicht  diese blöde Schlage im A vielleicht kann mir einer ja   ein paar Tips geben. Danke.

Gruß Gandalf


----------



## dwsklee (25. März 2004)

*A der Apo*

Habe dieses A bereits als Vektor auf meinem Rechner wo soll ich es hinschicken

Gr. Stephan


----------



## Worti (29. Januar 2005)

*Re: A der Apo*



			
				dwsklee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe dieses A bereits als Vektor auf meinem Rechner wo soll ich es hinschicken
> 
> Gr. Stephan


 Hallo Stephan, ich benötige auch das Apotheken A, kannst Du es mir bitte direkt per E-Mail schicken?

Ich danke Dir im Voraus

Gruß Markus


----------



## jensen (29. Januar 2005)

http://www.brandsoftheworld.com/search/?action=1&text=apotheke


----------

